# Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 Vs Motorola Defy Vs Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8



## detonator2359 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey frnds what you think which one is better 
Samsung  Ace abt -15k
Vs
Motorola Defy -18k
Vs 
Sony ericsson Xperia X8 -13k

m a lil rough mobile user.....


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2011)

please don't insult Defy & Ace by comparing it to a flop X8. also X8 is overpriced, 128Mb ram & android 2.1. nothing but a big joke.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 28, 2011)

The main competition is Defy Vs Ace...

Wait for a few days... Defy has a faster processor. Ace is very new.

Lets see some reviews of Ace first. I suspect it could be really good. 

Or you could look at Samsung Galaxy SL @19.5k which is another amazing piece of tech.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2011)

Galaxy SL is really worth. also waiting a month will bring price of SL to around 18k or lower. so forget Defy & Ace. and remember, X8 = idiot's mobile.


----------



## detonator2359 (Feb 28, 2011)

Galaxy SL doesnt have flash with camera...so does it matters..?? while defy has Led Flash with its camera..

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

Samsung Galaxy is giveing Android 2.2 n Defy had Android 2.1 does this thing matters...??


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ depends on what you prefer. if you want it fr clicking pics, get Defy. else Galaxy S SL is really worth the price.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you are on a tight budget buy Ace otherwise go for Defy.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 1, 2011)

Among the 4 mobiles mentioned here...
If you're a non tech savy girl - X8.. got a cute pink color  (otherwise i simple dont like it.)
Tight budget - Ace (like the design and looks, higher ram and better screen would have made it a sure deal.)
Want a phone with high potential and not afraid to mod - Defy (only rugged phone with one of the most compact bodies with biggest screens. Power proc, 512 ram, hi res 3.7" lcd... perfect 
Want a phone with high potential and afraid to mod - Galaxy SL(Same powerful proc of Defy only clocked little higher, 478mb ram, 4" sclcd.. best display among them. no flash on camera. 4gigs mem. basically a mock up of the mightly galaxy S, but actually performs pretty well compared to the competition. excellent vfm)

But finally - go check the working mobiles in some shop, see the UI and check for lags... pick the one u like most


----------



## detonator2359 (Mar 1, 2011)

wot you mean by mod. can defy be overclocked...???? and wots vfm...??


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 1, 2011)

I think vfm = value for money.

And yes,you can do lot's of things to the Defy.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

None of the mentioned phones will get Gingerbread update. Defy is still stuck on Eclair and Moto may or may not release Froyo. 

I would pick Galaxy SL over Ace because of its better specs and more importantly, bigger and better battery life.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Except camera flash.

Another query is that it seems that Galaxy S Gingerbread update files have been leaked. Any chance of them working on the Galaxy SL ?


----------



## detonator2359 (Mar 1, 2011)

so should i go for samsung galaxy sl over Defy n Ace..???


----------



## vishurocks (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah. Galaxy sl is a total vfm device @ 19.5k. But u can wait atleast a month and could get galaxy sl atleast 1k cheaper


----------



## NainO (Mar 1, 2011)

detonator2359 said:


> so should i go for samsung galaxy sl over Defy n Ace..???



Unless you want flash.
But I really think you shouldn't sacrifice other features (esp. 1GHz hummingbird chipset) for just flash


----------



## detonator2359 (Mar 1, 2011)

ok then i'll finally go for Samsung Galaxy SL


----------



## Soumik (Mar 1, 2011)

NainO said:


> Unless you want flash.
> But I really think you shouldn't sacrifice other features (esp. 1GHz hummingbird chipset) for just flash




Its not really a Hummingbird chipset!!!
Its the same proc and GPU as that of Defy. Its a TI OMAP chipset.
The diff bet the two are:
CPU speed bump of 200Mhz -  SL>Defy (Hardly matters)
RAM downgrade 34MB - SL<Defy (Almost Negligible)
Screen Upgrade from 3.7" LCD to 4" SCLCD on almost similar res. - SL>Defy (Matters quite a bit)
Size increase - SL<Defy (Defy is a significantly more compact and has a better grip)
Lower Build quality - SL<Defy (Defy has a much much better build than SL)
Froyo upgrade - SL>Defy (SL comes with froyo, defy is still stuck with eclair)
Flash missing - SL=Defy (Its a tie as SL has the better camera, but without flash cancelling each other out)
XDA support - SL<Defy (Defy has huge dev support and using roms, the potential of Defy increases many folds)
HD video recording - AFAIK SL supports 720p video recording, while Defy doesnt, so SL>Defy
Secondary Camera - SL has one, Defy doesnt. SL> Defy.
GPU - Both have the same decently powerful GPU.

Now.. take ur pick 

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

Other can add in the battery backup of the two and their latest street price. I cant comment on them for sure...


----------



## detonator2359 (Mar 2, 2011)

in specification Gpu is not mentioned in defy...???


----------



## vishurocks (Mar 2, 2011)

Defy and galaxy sl both have powervr sgx530 gpu


----------



## NainO (Mar 2, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Its not really a Hummingbird chipset!!!
> Its the same proc and GPU as that of Defy. Its a TI OMAP chipset.



My bad 



			
				Soumik said:
			
		

> The diff bet the two are:
> CPU speed bump of 200Mhz -  SL>Defy *(Hardly matters)*



It does matter.
Samsung Ace with 200 MHz CPU clock speed bump and same GPU (though significantly lower RAM) as that of Optimus One, performs better.
Head to GSMarena and check out their respective BenchmarkPi scores


----------



## Soumik (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Hmm Thats true... Strange that it would be so. But since 600MHz to 800MHz would be a 33% speed increase, i guess it makes sense.
I did not find any benchmarkPi score for SL or Defy(please share if u find any), but Defy would certainly loose this test for both 25% speed increase and Froyo difference. 
Still, I wonder if it would make any difference in day to day working at all. I used Defy, and Wave II(1 GHz hummingbird), from croma this weekend, and both felt quite smooth without any lag. While zooming in on pics Wave II gave a lag, which defy didnt, but it guess it would be touchwiz problem. 
Anyways, I still think that 800MHz to 1GHz wont make too much of a difference in day to day life... but i may be wrong...


----------



## detonator2359 (Mar 3, 2011)

so overall which one is better Defy or Samsung Galaxy SL..???


----------



## NainO (Mar 3, 2011)

^ my vote is with Galaxy SL


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2011)

SGS SL worth the extra 2k (maybe available cheaper locally) over Defy.


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 3, 2011)

meanwhile i checked out Ace at mobilestore and its screen is awesome.........atleast in front of my n85....

SL galaxy wasn't available with them............


----------



## Soumik (Mar 4, 2011)

detonator2359 said:


> so overall which one is better Defy or Samsung Galaxy SL..???



Depends on your needs. If you need camera with flash, then defy. If you can live without flash and want a better video recorder, then SL.
Also, as i said, if ur afraid to mod, go for SL. If you are not, at the moment, Defy has more dev support than SL.
Usabilitywise, samsung is more user friendly IMO, plus the home screens are a lot more customizable.
I think defy prices will go down after a few days, but at current price, SL is more VFM(value for money).


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2011)

detonator2359 said:


> so overall which one is better Defy or Samsung Galaxy SL..???



Except in build quality and low light photography, SGSL has upper hand over Defy. Not to forget that the modding community of Samsung is better than Motos


----------



## detonator2359 (Mar 4, 2011)

samsung is lil more delicate than defy...and can defy be overclocked..?? i m a rough phone user n which of the phone have better camera...??


----------



## NainO (Mar 4, 2011)

^^^ Yup, Defy can be overclocked. And same goes for almost every android phone.

In still imagery defy has upperhand cuz of its LED flash.
And Galaxy SL is better in video recording thanks to its 720p video recording capability.


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 4, 2011)

think right now is the best time for under 20k buyers in the market.....
Though nobody mentioned Defy cam is not as good as that of SL .....
also Defy cannot record 720p video...though a guy at XDA modded it and did that....
One more thing is UI ....both suck one has to go and choose the one he/she finds the least sucking accordingly...... 

Android needs some serious dev help.....


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2011)

i hate all the modded skins. just get stock android & download and install widgets, launchers yourself. at least it won't slow down your mobile.


----------



## detonator2359 (Mar 7, 2011)

so should i go for Defy or SL...?? srry still lil confused...


----------



## ankit360 (Mar 7, 2011)

SL is too big. defy is compact.  apart from this SL win


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 7, 2011)

At 4.0" it is nothing but capable.....and yes the 0.3" does make a lot of difference......i guess that is a positive not the other way round...


----------



## mobilegeek (Mar 19, 2011)

I dont know if you have bought the phone or not.
So, I can say I am answering the question by comparing the phones, in-case you haven't till now.

Android is sure a way to do it now .. Most of the Specs are common so no need any more discussion. SL without LED Flash is a turnoff for me.. Why the hell Samsung left it out are they stupid, put in everything and they just forgot to put a 2$ led just stupid.

Moto Defy .. Build Quality is Great (*_It is strong and rigid_) with 3.7" screen, But 2.1 may be update is now soon available to 2.2 Fryo . But Still ..Why not I don't like modding myself but if you are into playing with hardware buy it, put Gingerbread ROM on it. and enjoy it. Since its very good Specs wise. A bit pricier but there is a BUT It is a protected Phone so I cant say its costlier.  .. Water and Dust Resistant with Gorilla Screen.

If you are like me.. you don't do such stuff. Then Buy Samsung ACE, It comes with 2.2 Android and later it would get upgrade to 2.3 Gingerbread AFAIK. Ace is sleek good looking.. with almost same specs..except video recording. Importantly, Save your precious money.. I think ACE is priced at 14.2k in market. The difference is Rs.3800 around Rs.3300, and its significant. save a few bucks... later on Get yourself cool Bluetooth Headset (something like BH-503 or Jabra Halo) Hows That! 

So decide. No Doubt both are good phones.

Regards

(can someone post the latest price plz)


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 19, 2011)

Definitely Galaxy SL , unless you find 4" to be too big.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2011)

mobilegeek said:


> SL without LED Flash is a turnoff for me.. Why the hell Samsung left it out are they stupid, put in everything and they just forgot to put a 2$ led just stupid.



marketing strategy. ppls who can spend 20k on a SL can spend 4k extra on a SGS.


----------



## mobilegeek (Mar 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> marketing strategy. ppls who can spend 20k on a SL can spend 4k extra on a SGS.


Well I know what you mean but Whats the point. They just want too many Galaxy Phones..
rather than Someone has to put that concept designer in a room for 30 days and Spank him. *dl.dropbox.com/u/1871343/Smiley/spank.gif

If they can make one good handset it will sell itself more than creating more products just to fill market. 
Its with Samsung and Nokia too .. sometimes I just feel too many phones around .. It just makes you confuse.

its so wrong at the core of the substance of the marketing management... I mean One Good handset is worth more than 10 wrong ones.
They are so dilutional .. may be they dont even have a clue how to market the products.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 19, 2011)

mobilegeek said:


> Well I know what you mean but Whats the point. They just want too many Galaxy Phones..
> rather than Someone has to put that concept designer in a room for 30 days and Spank him. *dl.dropbox.com/u/1871343/Smiley/spank.gif
> 
> If they can make one good handset it will sell itself more than creating more products just to fill market.
> ...



Completely agree...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2011)

mobilegeek said:


> Well I know what you mean but Whats the point. They just want too many Galaxy Phones..
> rather than Someone has to put that concept designer in a room for 30 days and Spank him.
> 
> If they can make one good handset it will sell itself more than creating more products just to fill market.



SGS was/is a great mobile but cost 25k. & 15k is reserved for Ace. so what about the 20k section? Wave II. but for those who wants android, its Defy. so they created a SGS variant. the idea is simple, short on budget, take SGS SL. budget not a problem, take SGS please. 

also they have taken HTC's & Nokia route. all mobiles look the same. 



mobilegeek said:


> Its with Samsung and Nokia too .. sometimes I just feel too many phones around .. It just makes you confuse.



more choice = better for the customer. confusing but at least you don't need to sacrifice some features for another. look at the 10-15k range. before it was only G3 & Wildfire. now its Ace, SE X8, O1, Wildfire, SG Fit, SG551. more choice better, if one knows what to choose & what to ignore. 



mobilegeek said:


> its so wrong at the core of the substance of the marketing management... I mean One Good handset is worth more than 10 wrong ones.
> They are so dilutional .. may be they dont even have a clue how to market the products.



they have. they are the market leaders & knows how to attract customers & sell more. earn more cash. thats the ultimate goal.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 19, 2011)

where did u find that "spank" smiley ?.. its too funny 

Stop taking it out on Samsung ... Having worked a little on product design, I know how hard it is to fit everything in ....

Companies create fones at very specific price points and while designing, there is no way, u can exceed that budget .. You might think it is stupid to leave out a $2 led flash, while somebody else might say LED flash is pointless, why not go in for a $6 xenon flash ... and somebody else might say, screw flash, I want a higher res front facing cam, after all, this device has connections speeds of 7.2mbps ... and the list goes on.... so u cant satisfy everyone ....


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> marketing strategy. ppls who can spend 20k on a SL can spend 4k extra on a SGS.



But SGS also doesn't come with an LED flash. What did you mean? (Yeah, the original GS is lighter,thinner, has more powerful GPU, but has no LED flash ? )


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 19, 2011)

yaar xperia x8 is an out dated phone...
go for Defy its nice,if u want to buy from the among 3 mentioned mobile phones
or go for HTC phones,they are very good like HTC wildfire in low range i.e. around 13k or search for some other HTC phones,I bet you will never regret buying an HTC.
Or you can also buy from ebay from there you will get xperia x10 under 20k,its also a nice phone.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

Hrithan2020 said:


> But SGS also doesn't come with an LED flash. What did you mean? (Yeah, the original GS is lighter,thinner, has more powerful GPU, but has no LED flash ? )



OMG. need to refresh my memory.



k4ce said:


> where did u find that "spank" smiley ?.. its too funny



here. he uploaded it himself i guess.



aroraanant said:


> yaar xperia x8 is an out dated phone...
> go for Defy its nice,if u want to buy from the among 3 mentioned mobile phones



X8 was mentioned just in the first post. 



aroraanant said:


> very good like HTC wildfire in low range i.e. around 13k or search for some other HTC phones,I bet you will never regret buying an HTC.



not again 



aroraanant said:


> Or you can also buy from ebay from there you will get xperia x10 under 20k,its also a nice phone.



below 20k, X10 rocks. yes, its Android 2.1 but it'll turn heads for sure.


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 20, 2011)

@k4ce 
agree completely...no one can please everyone especially on the pricing front

BTW Defy has got great dev support from XDA....nice option to have 
@Op
POST REQUIREMENTS it might help

FORUM STICKY-by DESIBOND
1. Budget?
2. Display type and size?
3. Form Factor? bar, slider, flip?
4. Preferred choice of brand?
5. Preferred input method (QWERTY, touchscreen, numpad, touch-n-type).
6. What camera option you want? Please specify need for flash, autofocus, front facing camera.
7. Preferred operating system? (Android, Symbian, iOS, Windows Phone etc).
8. Preferred connectivity options (3G, Wifi etc)Please specify clearly.
9. Preferred applications (Flash, Swype, GPS, etc)?
10. Primary use of handset (multimedia, camera, mails, internet, gaming etc)?
11. Any specific mobile phones in consideration?
12. Any other info that you want to share


----------



## detonator2359 (Mar 23, 2011)

guy i bought Samsung Galaxy SL ... it has awesome display n 
its camera is awesome ... 
bt sumthing is with Wi fi its showin my wi fi bt nt gettin connected ... dont know may b i mus b missin sumthing out.. today is my first day with the phone i'll be explorin n will tell more abt it afetr sumtime... 
thanks to all people who helped me out to coose n buy a gud VFM as well as gr8 phone...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ congrats. BTW, how much it cost you? 

about WiFi, even i have same problem in college wifi sometimes (taking 2min to connect). maybe cause wifi is limited to computer practical room & i try to get it connected while attending boring lectures in class.


----------



## trisanmer (Mar 24, 2011)

whether ace has videocalling camera? im thinking ofbuying it.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ no. it doesn't have.


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ congrats. BTW, how much it cost you?
> 
> about WiFi, even i have same problem in college wifi sometimes (taking 2min to connect). maybe cause wifi is limited to computer practical room & i try to get it connected while attending boring lectures in class.



havin prob with connectin to wi fi it cost me with 8 gb memory card around 20,800


----------



## Tapan (Aug 5, 2011)

*Why you guys forgot ... Motorola Defy has  ARMv7 processor and 512 mb RAM which can run mozilla firefox easily in this phone whrere Samsung Ace S5830 has ARMv6 processor and are not compatible with Firefox for Android.*


----------

